# Atlanta Hawks Season Thread



## BlakeJesus

Not the regular season yet, but who gives about the preseason.

Hopefully the offseason off-court issues don't spill into the on the court side of things, but I think the Hawks will quietly be a quality team. I really want to see the ball movement trend of last year be expanded on with more familiarity. Will be good to see Horford back running around, he's an impact player.

Is Millsap going to be traded? Is Horford going to be traded? Does Adrian Payne get any meaningful minutes?


----------



## ATLien

This offense looked really good before Horford went down last year. If he can stay healthy and/or the team doesn't trade everyone for the next owner, this team should finish a lot higher than it's being projected. I've seen some experts projecting this as a lottery team and I just don't see it.

I don't expect Payne to play a ton of minutes. Trades can always happen especially with the uncertainty of the owner situation.


----------



## ATLien

The beginning of the schedule is challenging, but it should be a good test to see where we're at. In the first 10 games, Atlanta plays two contenders and some teams that might make the playoffs.

Game 1: at Toronto
Game 2: Indiana
Game 3: at Spurs
Game 4: at Hornets
Game 5: Knicks
Game 6: at Knicks
Game 7: Jazz
Game 8: Heat
Game 9: at Cavs
Game 10: Lakers

It looks like Al Horford still has some rust he needs to shake off based off the pre-season. I think this team gets off to a slow start, but I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## ATLien

Underwhelming game vs. Toronto, but at least it was close. The best part about the first game was that Al was able to play 30+ minutes and get a double double. Definitely is not 100%, but getting there.

The team stunk at the free throw line (52.9%) and Paul Millsap and Al Horford could never get going (10 for 28). That doesn't concern me a lot, because I think we get that corrected, but getting out-rebounded (16 to 10 on OREBs) is going to be a problem all year.


----------



## RollWithEm

Korver was quietly on fire last night. Good to see he's in midseason form already. What I think lost the Hawks that game was the 17-9 turnover disadvantage. It's possible to win a game in which you turn the ball over 17 times, but Toronto played too clean of a game for the Hawks to get away with it. 

This Raptors team is already a polished unit filled with guys who know their roles. The Hawks are still trying to figure out how to play with Horford. Antic didn't even get in the game last night.


----------



## ATLien

RollWithEm said:


> Antic didn't even get in the game last night.


Baze looked good defensively. I wasn't sure what to expect with him. While it's going to be nice having three pretty good perimeter defenders now (instead of just one), we'll need more scoring off the bench than just Mike Scott.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Ball movement looked great, I think it will continue to look impressive. Good game versus a tough team.


----------



## ATLien

The Hawks declined to exercise the fourth-year team option on former first-round pick John Jenkins. The shooting guard would have been due $2,228,025 for the 2015-16 season but now becomes an unrestricted free agent following this season.

The team exercised the third-year option on Dennis Schroder. The point guard will make $1,763,400 next season.


----------



## ATLien

The team beat Indiana 102-92 on Saturday and have a tough road game vs. the Spurs tomorrow. 

Have to rebound better or the Spurs will run us out of the arena. Giving up too many second chance points in the first two games.


----------



## ATLien

ATLien said:


> Have to rebound better or the Spurs will run us out of the arena. Giving up too many second chance points in the first two games.


Hawks: 92
Spurs: 94

Hawks got out-rebounded by 13.


----------



## ATLien

Hawks @ Hornets tonight

Charlotte is 2-3 with wins against Milwaukee and Miami. They are scoring just 91.4 points per game.


----------



## RollWithEm

That Charlotte defense has looked good, but that offense has sputtered quite a bit.


----------



## ATLien

RollWithEm said:


> That Charlotte defense has looked good, but that offense has sputtered quite a bit.


Bad news for Atlanta, who have struggled on the boards, is the Hornets are ranked 1st in the NBA in defensive rebound rate.


----------



## ATLien

Lost in 2 OT last night, 122-119. That was a tough one and the Hawks are now 1-3 with a tough week coming up. This could be a dangerous skid if they don't get a win soon.


----------



## Diable

I am not sure how good the Hawks are, but at least they're a fun team to watch. They play smart ball


----------



## ATLien

Hawks: 103
Knicks: 96

Missed this game due to watching college football all day, but Kyle Korver scored 27 points. I can't remember him scoring that much in a long time, if ever, as a Hawk.


----------



## ATLien

Hawks: 91
Knicks: 85

Schröder is playing about as well as I've seen him play before. 14 points, 4 assists, 4 rebounds and finished the game off at PG in crunch time.


----------



## BlakeJesus

*ATL - NYK*
P	Millsap 19	Anthony 25
RB	Carroll 10	Stoudemire 10
A	Teague 6	Anthony 7
S	Millsap 3	Larkin 3
B	Horford 2	2 players 1


----------



## 29380

ATLien said:


> Hawks: 91
> Knicks: 85
> 
> Schröder is playing about as well as I've seen him play before. 14 points, 4 assists, 4 rebounds and finished the game off at PG in crunch time.


----------



## ATLien

Game 7 against the Jazz tonight. Mike Scott and DeMarre Carroll are out, so Thabo Sefolosha will start. Let's see if he can find a jumpshot.


----------



## ATLien

Hawks: 100
Jazz: 97

We really had no business winning this game, but Utah kept shooting themselves in the foot. Hawks finished the game on a 11-0 run. Millsap and Horford didn't attempt a FT


----------



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/532730290460823552 @ATLien


----------



## ATLien

Millsap was tremendous last night. If we can just hover around .500 for the first half of the season, then hopefully Al Horford will be 100% for the second half. He's playing good defense right now, but still rusty on offense.


----------



## peterstelly6

BlakeJesus said:


> Not the regular season yet, but who gives about the preseason.
> 
> Hopefully the offseason off-court issues don't spill into the on the court side of things, but I think the Hawks will quietly be a quality team. I really want to see the ball movement trend of last year be expanded on with more familiarity. Will be good to see Horford back running around, he's an impact player.
> 
> Is Millsap going to be traded? Is Horford going to be traded? Does Adrian Payne get any meaningful minutes?


I guess horford going to be traded. well it's just my opinion.


----------



## BlakeJesus

I think he is valued highly by the franchise, but they are also in a spot where I definitely think they would move him in the right deal. 

The strange thing about the Hawks is that they could go either way. Make a push to be more of a threat in the playoffs, or move pieces for value.


----------



## ATLien

BlakeJesus said:


> I think he is valued highly by the franchise, but they are also in a spot where I definitely think they would move him in the right deal.
> 
> The strange thing about the Hawks is that they could go either way. Make a push to be more of a threat in the playoffs, or move pieces for value.


They were supposedly willing to trade Al last season, but they were asking for a lot. It really depends on what happens with the ownership situation, but I'd rather keep him.


----------



## BlakeJesus

ATLien said:


> They were supposedly willing to trade Al last season, but they were asking for a lot. It really depends on what happens with the ownership situation, but I'd rather keep him.


Right, they understand how valuable he is. They will not move him for a mediocre package, because he fits the style/culture of basketball they want. But he's also one of the most valuable assets on the team, so if the right type of deal comes by you have to seriously consider it.


----------



## ATLien

Hawks are up 62-52 on the Heat without Wade. Great first quarter, awful second quarter. Halftime.


----------



## ATLien

62 first half points and there's no double figure scorer. This offense can really be exciting to watch at times.


----------



## ATLien

Dang, Shawne Williams is just killing us.


----------



## ATLien

Dennis looks like the most improved player on the team. We lose a little shooting, but I like seeing Dennis and Teague out there at the same time.

Hawks: 104
Heat: 87

5 minutes remaining.


----------



## ATLien

Hawks win 114-103

:yep:


----------



## ATLien

Hawks snap a 2-game losing streak with a win over the Pistons. Jeff Teague led the way with a great game, 28-6-4-2-2

Hawks: 99
Pistons: 89


----------



## ATLien

"Adreian Payne made his D-League debut for the Fort Wayne Mad Ants on Friday in the first of what is expected to be a two-game assignment for the Hawks' rookie. The Mad Ants fell to the Erie Bayhawks by a score of 94-84 and dropped to 0-3 on the season.

Payne predictably was a bit rusty after having not played in a real game in nearly a month. In 29 minutes, he finished with seven points, seven rebounds and two assists. He struggled with his shooting finishing 2-10 from the field, 0-3 from three-point range and 3-6 from the free throw line."


----------



## BlakeJesus

I guess it makes sense to try and get him some court time if he's not ready to crack the rotation. That must be the idea if they are saying they only expect it to be a two game assignment.


----------



## RollWithEm

What Teague just did to Kris Humphries should be a crime. Spin cycle. Nasty.


----------



## ATLien

Playing very well on the road vs. a good team. Need to close this game out as we saw what happened in Toronto and San Antonio earlier this season.


----------



## ATLien

Hawks: 106
Wizards: 102

Hawks are treading water a few games over .500, but they are doing it without Al Horford having to carry the offense and without shooting tons of threes. If those start happening, this offense will be hard to stop.

Vs. Toronto tonight


----------



## RollWithEm

When Jeff Teague gets a big man switched onto him, he's one of the best two or three point guards in the league at converting that isolation into a lay-up or easy jumper.


----------



## ATLien

Damn, I had no idea Lou Williams was having such a great season. That trade looks HORRIBLE for Atlanta, good grief.


----------



## ATLien

Although without that trade, Dennis Schroder wouldn't have a chance to get on the court and IMO his improvement has been one of the best things about this season for the Hawks so far.


----------



## Porn Player

ATLien said:


> Damn, I had no idea Lou Williams was having such a great season. That trade looks HORRIBLE for Atlanta, good grief.


He has been nothing short of incredible.


----------



## RollWithEm

ATLien said:


> Although without that trade, Dennis Schroder wouldn't have a chance to get on the court and IMO his improvement has been one of the best things about this season for the Hawks so far.


Agreed. That kid has a future in this league.


----------



## ATLien

Hawks: 100
Pelicans: 91

Jeff Teague with another great performance (26-7-4). Good attendance for this game, too. I don't know if that is the Anthony Davis effect, or because it was the day after Thanksgiving, but I have always said that a player isn't really a superstar until they can fill up Philips Arena. The Brow is on his way.


----------



## ATLien

I guess we kicked the Hornets ass.

Hawks: 105
Hornets: 75

Biggest lead of the game was 44 points in the third quarter. Hornets have lost nine in a row.


----------



## ATLien

Hawks: 109
Celtics: 105

Team was down 23 points, but pulled off a nice comeback. Dennis Schröder with a career high 15 points too.


----------



## ATLien

Evan Turner being a bitch:

"They started pressuring, and it’s tough to score when you have two hands inside your jersey, as well. At the same time, I got a foul call on Korver and they said I pushed him and tripped him and he just fell. He can’t guard to save his life and he’s grabbing Marcus Thornton and he’s grabbing me and he has no business being in the game on the defensive end, but what can you possibly do if they’re allowed to have their hands on you?"


----------



## RollWithEm

Korver scored 24 points on 9 shots. That's offense so good it qualifies as defense in my mind. The man has a TS% of 76.8 right now. 

For reference, the best TS% by a starter in any season ever was Tyson Chandler in 2012 at 70.8. The best by any non-big man was Brent Barry at 66.8 in 2003.

Korver is shooting more accurately than anyone has ever shot before this season... and it's not close... not remotely close.


----------



## ATLien

Hawks: 112
Heat: 102

Good effort for a back to back. Al Horford only took three shots, but Schröder with another career high game. Jeff Teague: 27-6-5-3.


----------



## ATLien

Could Dennis Schröder Evolve Into Atlanta’s Answer?

http://grantland.com/the-triangle/could-dennis-schroder-evolve-into-atlantas-answer/


----------



## ATLien

Hawks: 96
Nuggets: 84

The Hawks won their 6th game in a row vs. Denver and have been outscoring teams by 88 points on this winning streak. This is definitely the easy part of the schedule, but at least they are putting away inferior teams comfortably. Next 4 games are Indiana, Philadelphia, Orlando, Orlando. Then the schedule gets tougher.


----------



## ATLien

Hawks: 108
Pacers: 92

Easily Horford's best performance of the season. 25-8-3-3


----------



## RollWithEm

The Hawks seem to be gelling with their new rotation a little sooner than the Heat, Hornets, and Nets. If they can roll off a little win streak over the next month or so, they can probably get a strangle hold on the Southeast Division.


----------



## ATLien

RollWithEm said:


> The Hawks seem to be gelling with their new rotation a little sooner than the Heat, Hornets, and Nets. If they can roll off a little win streak over the next month or so, they can probably get a strangle hold on the Southeast Division.


They've won 7 in a row and they have a good chance to end this week with a 10 game winning streak (Philadelphia, Orlando, at Orlando). After that, the schedule gets a lot harder as we start to face more Western Conference teams..


----------



## ATLien

Hawks: 95
76ers: 79

Eight wins in a row. Other than Paul & Kyle, the team didn't play well but the 76ers are of course horrible. I can't tell how good this team is because they are beating up on the horrible Eastern Conference. Next week's road trip should be an eye opener in one way or another. 

It is crazy how dangerous Korver is in Coach Bud's system. Everybody thought he was overpaid when Larry Drew was the coach.


----------



## ATLien

Hawks: 87
Magic: 81

Another underwhelming offensive performance. When I was watching the Hawks were 2 for 18 for 3's, but with a win tonight they'll be 11 games over .500. Good cushion going into next week's games.


----------



## ATLien

Good (long) read about the early success the Hawks have had.

http://www.sbnation.com/2014/12/15/7377785/atlanta-hawks-breakdown-nba-playoffs-2014


----------



## ATLien

Hawks: 93
Bulls: 86

Chicago was without Joakim Noah. It wasn't a blowout, but the Hawks did lead pretty much the entire game. Tough road game against Cleveland tomorrow.


----------



## ATLien

Huge win on the road and without Jeff Teague. 

Hawks: 127
Cavs: 98


----------



## AllRim

ATLien the only Hawks fan around?? Hawks looking REAL good.


----------



## Porn Player

I wish we could beat the Cavs.


----------



## RollWithEm

ATLien said:


> Huge win on the road and without Jeff Teague.
> 
> Hawks: 127
> Cavs: 98


That's a big win.


----------



## RollWithEm




----------



## ATLien

RollWithEm said:


> That's a big win.


I was surprised at how early Blatt threw in the towel. The Hawks were up by a lot, but he took out his starters with 9 minutes remaining I think. It didn't help that they couldn't defend and were jacking up contested threes on offense.


----------



## ATLien

Hawks: 104
Rockets: 97

Another impressive road win vs. a good team without Jeff Teague.

:yep:


----------



## ATLien

Hawks: 105
Mavs: 102

Hawks almost blew it at the end, but they hold on for another strong road win. 

Meanwhile, Josh Smith was just released by Detroit and it was revealed this week that the Pistons were asking for Korver + Teague in return for Greg Monroe.

:hano:


----------



## ATLien

Hawks: 105
Mavs: 102

Hawks almost blew it at the end, but they hold on for another strong road win. 

Meanwhile, Josh Smith was just released by Detroit and it was revealed this week that the Pistons were asking for Korver + Teague in return for Greg Monroe.

:hano:


----------



## ATLien

No big deal, just beat another really good team.

Hawks: 107
Clippers: 104

Next five games: Bucks, @ Bucks, Cavs, @ Jazz, @ Trail Blazers


----------



## Basel

Hawks are playing some incredible ball.


----------



## RollWithEm

Bulls, Cavs, Rockets, Mavs, and Clippers??? 5-in-a-row? Wow.


----------



## Basel

Lakers beat them, though.


----------



## RollWithEm

Basel said:


> Lakers beat them, though.


And the Warriors.


----------



## Porn Player

... and the Raptors


----------



## ATLien

Got destroyed by the Bucks last night, 107-77. I do not know how that happens, but they get another shot at them tonight.


----------



## ATLien

These Bucks are a pesty bunch. If Bud hasn't been the best coach in the Eastern Conference this season then it's been Jason Kidd. @Kreutz35


----------



## Kreutz35

ATLien said:


> These Bucks are a pesty bunch. If Bud hasn't been the best coach in the Eastern Conference this season then it's been Jason Kidd. @Kreutz35


Another Bucks board I'm on has actually been arguing which has been the Coach of the Year thus far. I'd say Bud right now, but both have done very well.


----------



## ATLien

Hawks are 24-8. This is what the rest of January looks like. Tough month.



> at Blazers
> at Clippers
> Grizzlies
> at Pistons
> Wizards
> at 76ers
> at Celtics
> at Raptors
> at Bulls
> Pistons
> Pacers
> Thunder
> Wolves
> Nets
> Blazers
> 76ers


----------



## RollWithEm

So the Hawks now have wins @ Washington, vs. Chicago, @ Cleveland, @ Houston, @ Dallas, vs. LA Clippers, vs. Cleveland, and @ Portland?

And they're 9-1 in their last 10? With 7 of those games coming on the road? Who is this team?


----------



## ATLien

RollWithEm said:


> So the Hawks now have wins @ Washington, vs. Chicago, @ Cleveland, @ Houston, @ Dallas, vs. LA Clippers, vs. Cleveland, and @ Portland?
> 
> And they're 9-1 in their last 10? With 7 of those games coming on the road? Who is this team?


This shot chart from last night might surprise people. Not always beating teams by shooting them out of the building.


----------



## RollWithEm

And now the Hawks are a game and a half up on the field in the Eastern Conference with over a third of the games completed. Why isn't anyone talking about this?


----------



## BlakeJesus

They have no star, their supposed best player has had a slow start to the season, and they play in a weak conference. In true Spurs-like fashion though, you are right that they are highly respectable yet very under the radar.


----------



## ATLien

RollWithEm said:


> And now the Hawks are a game and a half up on the field in the Eastern Conference with over a third of the games completed. Why isn't anyone talking about this?


Even last season, NBA analysts like Zach Lowe were championing them and they really should've upset the #1 seed in the playoffs. Shouldn't be a total surprise to people.

Even better, they've sold out their last 5 home games and new ownership might be on the way. Good vibes.


----------



## ATLien

Hawks stay undefeated in 2015 with a 30+ point win over Washington, but I have a feeling a let down game is coming either Tuesday at Philadelphia or Wednesday at Boston.


----------



## ATLien

Great article on Al Horford

http://grantland.com/the-triangle/al-horford-atlanta-hawks-superstar/



> The Hawks knew they were good, but in hushed moments, people at all levels of the organization furrowed their brows and confessed: Al Horford is not right after recovering from a pectoral tear. We don’t know when he’ll get right, or even if he will this season, and we’re not going anywhere until he’s truly back.
> 
> Almost all the concerned citizens were new-regime folks who admit they had no clue how good Horford was before they arrived in Atlanta. “When you’re not around a guy, you think you know,” says Mike Budenholzer, the coach who has helped remake the Hawks as Spurs East. “But with Al, you don’t.”
> 
> “I appreciated him as a player, but not to the level I should have,” says Kenny Atkinson, a key Hawks assistant who worked with the Knicks until 2012. “Josh Smith and Joe Johnson overshadowed him. He is much better than I had thought.”


----------



## ATLien

ATLien said:


> Hawks stay undefeated in 2015 with a 30+ point win over Washington, but I have a feeling a let down game is coming either Tuesday at Philadelphia or Wednesday at Boston.


No Korver or Horford tonight vs. Boston.

Carroll, Teague & Millsap sat out yesterday's win vs. Philadelphia.


----------



## Bogg

So, Charlotte's only a half-game back from Brooklyn for the eighth spot and Detroit's a game and a half back. It's going to be fun for Hawks fans to finish with one of the top seeds in the East _and_ wind up somewhere like tenth overall on lottery night. That pick swap isn't protected, as far as I know.


----------



## ATLien

Eh, we'll see. It looked like the Nets were heading to the lottery around this time last year, maybe earlier, and then they went on a nice run in the second half. Not going to get my hopes up until later in the season.


----------



## RollWithEm

Bogg said:


> So, Charlotte's only a half-game back from Brooklyn for the eighth spot and Detroit's a game and a half back. It's going to be fun for Hawks fans to finish with one of the top seeds in the East _and_ wind up somewhere like tenth overall on lottery night. That pick swap isn't protected, as far as I know.


No protection on that pick. Unprotected pick swap. If that Brooklyn pick somehow wins the lottery, this Atlanta franchise could be in incredibly good shape.


----------



## Bogg

ATLien said:


> Eh, we'll see. It looked like the Nets were heading to the lottery around this time last year, maybe earlier, and then they went on a nice run in the second half. Not going to get my hopes up until later in the season.


Different team and different coach, though, plus the front office is talking about salary-dumping a couple of their bigger names. With Charlotte and Detroit having turned it around, I'd say it's a better than 50-50 proposition at least one of the teams right behind Brooklyn catches them. For the record, I don't think Miami's 100% safe, either.



RollWithEm said:


> No protection on that pick. Unprotected pick swap. If that Brooklyn pick somehow wins the lottery, this Atlanta franchise could be in incredibly good shape.


They don't even need to _win_ the lottery, simply picking 10th would put them in position to get a really interesting swingman to plug into Spurs-lite.


----------



## RollWithEm

Bogg said:


> They don't even need to _win_ the lottery, simply picking 10th would put them in position to get a really interesting swingman to plug into Spurs-lite.


Still, a top 3 pick would be a true boon for this franchise. Retool would be officially complete.


----------



## RollWithEm

The Hawks have managed to completely turn their roster over without ever missing the playoffs. It's really impressive work by this franchise. This was their roster the last time they missed the playoffs in 2006-07:

PG Speedy Claxton/Tyronn Lue/Royal Ivey
SG Joe Johnson/Salim Stoudamire
SF Marvin Williams/Josh Childress
PF Josh Smith/Lorenzen Wright/Solomon Jones
C Shelden Williams/Zaza Pachulia

They just keep turning the roster over year after year and cranking out playoff appearances. Now, they might have their best roster since they moved from St. Louis to Atlanta. If they manage to just make it to the Eastern Conference Finals, that would be their best finish since the merger.


----------



## ATLien

RollWithEm said:


> The Hawks have managed to completely turn their roster over without ever missing the playoffs. It's really impressive work by this franchise. This was their roster the last time they missed the playoffs in 2006-07:
> 
> PG Speedy Claxton/Tyronn Lue/Royal Ivey
> SG Joe Johnson/Salim Stoudamire
> SF Marvin Williams/Josh Childress
> PF Josh Smith/Lorenzen Wright/Solomon Jones
> C Shelden Williams/Zaza Pachulia
> 
> They just keep turning the roster over year after year and cranking out playoff appearances. Now, they might have their best roster since they moved from St. Louis to Atlanta. If they manage to just make it to the Eastern Conference Finals, that would be their best finish since the merger.


Last summer, the Hawks had enough cap space to sign a max player or, at the very least, a fringe all-star quality player but nobody wanted their money. Maybe if the team had this type of success a year ago, the Hawks could have added an all-star. 

But I don't think it's so bad to always be in the playoffs every year as long as you don't overpay for players and leave yourselves flexible enough to make moves.

BTW, the Hawks have sold out something like 5 of their last 6 games. The playoff atmosphere should be pretty good.


----------



## ATLien

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/559473393775697921
Haha, some bandwagon fans man. Good to see people support though. The playoffs should be a crazy atmosphere.


----------



## ATLien

http://www.ajc.com/news/sports/bask...ovich/njwzQ/?ecmp=ajc_social_twitter_2014_sfp

Budenholzer worked for 19 seasons with the Spurs under Popovich before joining the Hawks. The Spurs coach, who has directed several All-Star teams, said Budenholzer’s success is a sense of pride.

“Oh, sure,” Popovich told the San Antonio Express News recently. “He was with me forever. When he first worked with me, he was coming back from Denmark, where he was a star player - that’s a joke - and he didn’t know what he was going to do. I was working with (Don Nelson) at the time and I brought him in as a video guy for no pay, no tickets. Just go in the back room there and when I ask you for something, give it to me. Don’t talk to me. And he did it for I don’t know what. And when I came here I brought him as the film guy.

“And from there he’s doing what I’m doing now. I’m really proud of him and happy for him. He’s a great basketball mind and a wonderful person so it will be a lot of fun to watch him on TV.”

Budenholzer said he still talks to Popovich regularly and has received personal congratulations from his mentor.


----------



## ATLien

> “Even though in his career he hasn’t played a ton of minutes, I have vivid memories of him being a defensive specialist and coming in and guarding some of the best players in the league, maybe at an end of quarter situation,” Budenholzer said. “I had pretty high expectations defensively coming in for him. I think he is getting better and learning how he can be even more solid and fundamental and still have a really big impact. He is a very gifted defender.”


With Bazemore, Thabo & German Rondo off the bench, you could argue Atlanta's defense gets better when the second unit comes in.

Offense way worse tho.


----------



## ATLien

Hawks: 112
Wolves: 100

Minnesota was actually a tough team in this. They play some really dumb offense, but they compete and play hard. Desperately need a PG with Rubio out. Atlanta was never really able to extend their lead beyond 10-12 points.

I just realized Atlanta could clinch a winning record before the all-star break. Crazy.


----------



## RollWithEm

ATLien said:


> With Bazemore, Thabo & German Rondo off the bench, you could argue Atlanta's defense gets better when the second unit comes in.
> 
> Offense way worse tho.


I've always thought this could be a good strategy. Over the years most NBA contenders have tried to accumulate the JR Smith/Jamal Crawford types who can score easily against opposing bench defenders. Still, though, those guys can be streaky and shoot you out of some games. I always wondered what would happen if a team just built a really solid defensive bench unit that could shut down any other team's second unit guys for 16-20 minutes a game. Defense usually relates more directly to playoff success than offense anyway. Good experiment by the Hawks.


----------



## RollWithEm

RollWithEm said:


> And now the Hawks are a game and a half up on the field in the Eastern Conference with over a third of the games completed. Why isn't anyone talking about this?


And now they're 7 games up on the field in the East while riding a 16-game winning streak... and I'm still not hearing nearly enough about this from the talking heads. This is possibly the most amazing under-the-radar run I've seen.


----------



## RollWithEm

Here are their margins of victory in the last 9 game:

31, 18, 14, 21, 8 (@CHI), 11, 19, 10, 12

They're not even playing with teams anymore.


----------



## RollWithEm

And now they're halfway to the longest winning streak in NBA history. Crazy stuff.


----------



## ATLien

RollWithEm said:


> And now they're halfway to the longest winning streak in NBA history. Crazy stuff.


With a win tomorrow vs. Portland, they will already have won more games than they did last season.


----------



## Basel

Thabo Sefolosha out 6-8 weeks with a calf strain.


----------



## ATLien

That ****ing sucks. Carroll is banged up too. Atlanta has no depth at that position. Bazemore is going to have to play heavy minutes.


----------



## bball2223

RollWithEm said:


> The Hawks seem to be gelling with their new rotation a little sooner than the Heat, Hornets, and Nets. If they can roll off a little win streak over the next month or so, they can probably get a strangle hold on the Southeast Division.


The RWE diagnosis couldn't have been any more spot on.


----------



## E.H. Munro

ATLien said:


> That ****ing sucks. Carroll is banged up too. Atlanta has no depth at that position. Bazemore is going to have to play heavy minutes.


They need to call Boston and work out a deal for Tayshun Prince and and Tyler Zeller to cement their spot at the top of the NBA.


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563135821935431680


----------



## ATLien

The cheapest available ticket on StubHub for tonight's game vs. Golden State is about $100. That's crazy. It's good to see the city get behind this team.


----------



## RollWithEm

35-3 in your last 38 games is pretty good, right?


----------



## King Joseus

ATLien said:


> The cheapest available ticket on StubHub for tonight's game vs. Golden State is about $100. That's crazy. It's good to see the city get behind this team.


I should've gone when they were here the other day. I think I saw ~$20 for tickets.


----------



## ATLien

King Joseus said:


> I should've gone when they were here the other day. I think I saw ~$20 for tickets.


That is why Chicago will never be a great sports town.


----------



## King Joseus

ATLien said:


> That is why Chicago will never be a great sports town.


Talking about New Orleans. Tickets at the United Center would've been way up there.

Get that garbage outta here.


----------



## ATLien

The Hawks' magic number to clinch a playoff spot is 10.


----------



## ATLien

RollWithEm said:


> And now they're 7 games up on the field in the East while riding a 16-game winning streak... and I'm still not hearing nearly enough about this from the talking heads. This is possibly the most amazing under-the-radar run I've seen.


I was watching NBA on TNT last night and the talking heads were talking about where the Heat with Dragic rank and Atlanta was barely mentioned in the East. Chuck said Miami is right there with Chicago and Cleveland and Ernie had to remind them not to forget about Atlanta. Hilarious.


----------



## RollWithEm

ATLien said:


> I was watching NBA on TNT last night and the talking heads were talking about where the Heat with Dragic rank and Atlanta was barely mentioned in the East. Chuck said Miami is right there with Chicago and Cleveland and Ernie had to remind them not to forget about Atlanta. Hilarious.


When the Hawks are in the Finals, I wonder how many of the talking heads will say they knew it all along.


----------



## ATLien

I am looking ahead here but if Atlanta goes .500 the rest of the way they will end the regular season with 57 wins which would be good enough to tie the franchise record and of the 26 remaining games only 11 are vs. teams with winning records and that number could easily be in the single digits if Phoenix drops off post-Dragic trade.

60+ wins is a real possibility for this team


----------



## ATLien

RollWithEm said:


> When the Hawks are in the Finals, I wonder how many of the talking heads will say they knew it all along.


This is ridiculous. Some talking head on SportsCenter this morning was discussing where the Bulls now rank in the East without Derrick Rose and they were like "right up there with the Wizards, Raptors.. (long pause) even the Hawks." Come on. Washington is 2-8 in their last 10 games and 11.5 games worse than the Hawks. At this point, they are closer to being in the same breath as the Bucks and Heat than they are the Hawks.

I still really don't want to play the Bulls in the playoffs, by the way. Hopefully we see someone like Detroit in Round 1 & Milwaukee in Round 2.


----------



## ATLien

The Hawks at Warriors game scheduled for March 18 has been picked up by ESPN, the NBA announced Tuesday.

The game replaces the previously scheduled Wizards at Jazz game.

The Hawks-Warriors game will be part of an ESPN double-header at air at 10:30 p.m. It will follow the Magic at Mavericks game at 8 p.m.


----------



## ATLien

The Nique statue was unveiled today. Looks good.


----------



## ATLien

Hawks up early on Cleveland, 28-15 still in the first quarter. Man, I hope we get to see these two teams in a playoff series. Fun.


----------



## ATLien

ATLien said:


> Hawks up early on Cleveland, 28-15 still in the first quarter. Man, I hope we get to see these two teams in a playoff series. Fun.


Horford and Millsap have such favorable match-ups. There isn't one position where I am worried about Cleveland having a good defensive match-up unless LeBron steps up and asks to guard someone different a la Paul George last year.


----------



## ATLien

Sooo we're currently slotted to get a top ten pick. I guess I will watch some college basketball this month to see the top prospects now.

http://www.tankathon.com/


----------



## ATLien

Atlanta bounced back from an ugly offensive performance vs. the 76ers (missing three starters but only scoring 31 points in the second half) with a huge scoring outburst vs. the Kings (76 first half points). I know it's two lottery teams, but I like Bud's ability to get the team to bounce back. Will serve the team well in the playoffs.


----------



## RollWithEm

ATLien said:


> Sooo we're currently slotted to get a top ten pick. I guess I will watch some college basketball this month to see the top prospects now.
> 
> http://www.tankathon.com/


Houston also must be pretty pleased with having the 4th best record but also getting the 14th pick.


----------



## RollWithEm

ATLien said:


> http://www.tankathon.com/


I love this site. High tank rank on that NY/Utah game!


----------



## ATLien

I sim 10 times on that site and we never move higher than the slotted position. Oh well. At least Boston won their last game so we're now 9th.


----------



## RollWithEm

ATLien said:


> I sim 10 times on that site and we never move higher than the slotted position. Oh well. At least Boston won their last game so we're now 9th.


First SIM I tried... Philly got picks 1, 6, and 12.


----------



## ATLien

Looking at DraftExpress, these look like the NCAA teams to watch this month for us.

Arizona: Stanley Johnson
Duke: Jahlil Okafor, Justise Winslow
Kansas: Kelly Oubre
Kentucky: Karl Towns, Willie Cauley-Stein
Ohio State: D'Angelo Russell
Texas: Myles Turner

Good mix of wings and bigs. Okafor/Towns/Russell are pipe dreams, but after that who knows how it shakes out.


----------



## RollWithEm

No protection at all on that Brooklyn pick?


----------



## ATLien

RollWithEm said:


> No protection at all on that Brooklyn pick?


Nope


----------



## RollWithEm

ATLien said:


> Nope


Now that is quite interesting. You've got to be pulling for Denver and Detroit to win games now.


----------



## ATLien

http://www.si.com/nba/2015/03/10/atlanta-hawks-jeff-teague-kyle-korver-mike-budenholzer

Good insight on the team, especially Jeff Teague. It is under the radar how much input Bud has had on putting this team together, not just Danny Ferry. Should get some executive of the year votes.


----------



## ATLien

Got routed by the Nuggets, which actually might help us if Brooklyn keeps losing and Detroit & Denver start winning, but I don't think we'll get to 60 wins anymore. Bud is either resting guys completely or not playing anyone more than 25 minutes.

Our Brooklyn pick is 2.5 games out of being the 7th slotted pick which would give us a 15% chance at a top three pick. Never know.


----------



## ATLien

Current playoff seeding


----------



## ATLien

Forward Mike Scott is likely to miss extended time after being diagnosed with a broken big toe on his left toe


----------



## ATLien

ATLien said:


> Dennis looks like the most improved player on the team.


Posted this in November and it's still true. I love watching him play and he has made huge strides from 2013 to 2015. I guess Teague & Dennis both have contracts ending in 2017, will have to make a tough decision at that point.


----------



## ATLien




----------



## ATLien

Hawks sit at 53-15 with 14 games to play. 60 wins still looks probable, but we're likely going to start resting more players before the playoffs begin.


----------



## ATLien

ATL clinches the first seed. 55-17.

10 remaining games: at Charlotte, Milwaukee, at Detroit, Brooklyn, Phoenix, at Brooklyn, Charlotte, at Washington, New York, at Chicago.

Unfortunately, Brooklyn has won a few games and our pick is no longer in the top ten. But it is not over yet. Only 1 game separates them from Charlotte, 0.5 games from Indiana & Utah. I wouldn't be upset if we go 0-2 vs. Charlotte and 2-0 vs. Brooklyn. What makes this worse is Denver, Detroit and Sacramento have been playing winning basketball lately. Brooklyn can't do anything right.


----------

